# 3.2 V6 Remap bhp



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I know this has probably been asked thousands of times but i cant find a decent thread.

What bhp and torque figures am i looking at if i get a remap with a filter on the V6?

Also i want 2 maps, a max power one and another that could increase the mpg but with less power - this is so the other half can drive it in the week for as cheap as possible and i get fun at the weekends.

Also wheres the best place for the V6 to get mapped?

kind regards Simon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well a map and filter is in all honesty a waste of money save it get cams, exhaust then a remap and filter
this will give you the most gains


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

robokn said:


> Well a map and filter is in all honesty a waste of money save it get cams, exhaust then a remap and filter
> this will give you the most gains


Ditto

You get a smoothing out.

250 stock to approx 270.

It's slightly noticeable. Best getting it done with a full system.

Best wishes


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As Rob has said, its not worth switchable maps for the gains you will get with a Stage 1.
Any mapper will do the V6 Stage 1 and you may get 10-15bhp and similar torque. What you may notice is better midrange.
Im at Autograph Cars stage 4 and the GF would easily be able to drive it. Just leave it in D mode to keep the engine dosile,
i drive in Tip mode to liven things up and use the free boost feature ive discovered.

Rob, have you tried the extra pedal drive in 4th yet at 3500rpm?
Steve


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i dont fancy getting an exhaust, i really like the butterfly system that they have set up, i do like the idea of camming it though, how much and where from?

the only reason for switchable maps is for economy reasons, and mines a manual, the extra power thing your on about, your on about the kick down which every auto has?

Simon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had mine done at APS just off the M40, a way to go but very good service and decent prices to boot


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

T60 TTX said:


> What bhp and torque figures am i looking at if i get a remap with a filter on the V6?
> 
> Also i want 2 maps, a max power one and another that could increase the mpg but with less power - this is so the other half can drive it in the week for as cheap as possible and i get fun at the weekends.
> 
> ...


Simon

I know Marco34 recently went for the engine remap (none of this big money cams, exhaust etc) and paid just over £200 from Morebhp in the North east. I think they were quoting best part of 20bhp gain and similar torque. They seem very reputable.

I've been quoted £250 from P torque in the West Mids who again seem reputable so hopefully will give that a go when funds permit.

I share your views on the stock exhaust. I would change it for more power although it's expensive and I'm not sure I could live with a boomy drone on motorways. Cams also sounds expensive (no idea how much it actually costs). For c.£250 I think 10-15bhp is good value, especially if you get a more responsive throttle.

Where are you based?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pay a little get a little, pay alot and get a little bit more.
Put a nitrous kit on for the odd time you want a blast.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Pay a little get a little, pay alot and get a little bit more.
> Put a nitrous kit on for the odd time you want a blast.
> Steve


Steve would recommend in Burnley seem nice peeps. They r Autograph Cars.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

All I would say is go to a reputable tuner not someone who only advertises on the internet, sure cams are expensive
but you did buy a N/A engine the hardest to drag power out of, as Steve has said you pay for what you get.


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey all,

Cheers for the replies, based in wiltshire. Also steve can you shed some light on how much cams are and what increase i'm looking at and what else would need doing at the same time?

And the money for the exhaust is not the problem, i just really like the sound and set up of it, and as the car is a daily driver aswell i dont want a constant drone.

Simon


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

305-315hp

Valves, retainers and springs also need to be revamped.

Key is to keep reliable.

It's not cheap either. Cams are 272s if memory serves well. Do a search on these I did a write up a while ago.


----------



## super_g_81 (25 d ago)

Looking for power increases on the cheap will generally result in something going bang. You can’t do one thing without another so my advice is commit to it or don’t bother. If you install even fast road cams but don’t have the heads reworked to increase the valve sizes and expansion chambers capacity, let alone attempt to change the timing, increase fuel intake, increase air intake, increase exhaust release then you’re never going to get the best out of the cams. you might find that cooling becomes an issue once you’ve increased the capacity and power…… now you have to reinvent the cooling system to suit…… budget upgrades in general are not actually upgrades at all,for the most part it’s people with 0 mechanical knowledge ruining perfectly decent, powerful, reliable performance vehicles for bragging rights in the pub based on bhp and torque figures. I bet Nigel Mansell never sat in a tap room telling people about his “modifications”


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice 12 year bump 😂


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

You don't say if it's manual or auto but it strikes me that if auto then D and S represent the two extremes you mention, as the DSG standard mappings have nothing in the middle: S is "nutter mode" and D is max economy/low emissions with very early upshifts etc. 

Even so perhaps a DSG re-map may be worth thinking about alongside any other upgrades? I'm sure people on here who know more than me on this (ie most of them, I'm not a modifier  ) can give good advice.

Edit: Ah bugger, hadn't spotted the original posts were ancient.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

McPikie said:


> Nice 12 year bump 😂


Hi, Expecting some spam URLs in the near future.
Hoggy


----------

